# plow wont go up



## lazarus (Dec 1, 2008)

i can go left and right. can also go down, but when i try to go up it only takes what little slack in the chain is there and that's it. it dont have enough to lift the plow. i have a Mark IIIa western cable. i also took off those little covers and manually tried by moving that arm but still same results. any ideas would be appreciated.
i'm not very literate when it comes to plows as i am just getting started last year so all answers are hopefully so a dummy could understand


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Can I assume the pump runs and trys to go up?

Check the fluid. Low fluid will cause that problem.

When you go left and right it just exchanges the fluid between the two cylinders. When you go up it uses fluid from the resivor.


----------



## lazarus (Dec 1, 2008)

pump does run. not totally sure how to check fluid... think i tried it once but not sure if i did it right.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Should be a plug that looks like a bolt or a square head. Take that out and there should be fluid in it.


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

low fluid would be my guess


----------



## lazarus (Dec 1, 2008)

checked fluid. filled a little. not sure what happened but there was a set screw inside of a bolt on the backside of the pump. it had a small spring inside of it. there was a small o-ring that was bad. changed that. didnt change anything. now the plow wont even turn to the left or right. it also wont stay up. i jacked it up and when i released the jack the plow came right back down. not sure what really to do.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

lazarus;663119 said:


> checked fluid. filled a little. not sure what happened but there was a set screw inside of a bolt on the backside of the pump. it had a small spring inside of it. there was a small o-ring that was bad. changed that. didnt change anything. now the plow wont even turn to the left or right. it also wont stay up. i jacked it up and when i released the jack the plow came right back down. not sure what really to do.


Start here, it has a trouble shooting section with diagrams so you know what you are looking at....

http://www.westernplows.com/pdf/62880.pdf


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

OK the little Ball/screw thing was your pump pressure relief valve. you could try tightening it for more pressure but I think your pump was probably shot to begin with.


----------



## lazarus (Dec 1, 2008)

nice manual. i tried taking off the motor and pump and checking the filter... was dirty so i cleaned and put back together. it will go left and right slowly but it will turn. when i try to lift though it will lift just a very small amount and as soon as you let go of the control it will drop right back down.
on the bottom of the motor there is a rubber o-ring. how important is that ?? it looks like it's ripped a little, kind of like it's blown out but if it's not causing my problem then i'm not going to fix it.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*o-ring ?*

your saying that when you took the motor off the o -ring was on the moter shaft or was it under the internal pump ? if the o-ring under the pump (very important )wont develop pressure .


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

thats what she said


----------



## lazarus (Dec 1, 2008)

here is a pic of motor. there is a seal right at the front of that image. looks like seal is somewhat blown. how important is that seal ?? this is not my exact motor... this is a brand new one... i have a considerably older one then this


----------

